# Big Al's Big Sale



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Big Al's just started their 10-25% off everything sale. There's some real bargains to be had there. Eheim filters are anywhere from 10-22% off. The 2026 with the media pack is on sale for $179. I don't know if I've seen it that cheap before. I just picked up a bunch of things I've had on hold for awhile. Saved a bunch of $$$.
Big Al's


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I just ordered a compact light fixture. Saved enough to pay for the shipping! (I'm not close)


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

I got a 2026 from Big Al's at the beginning of December for the same price. Big Al's includes not only the media pack but the upgrade kits for the spray bar and input tubing. When I bought mine they also had one of their periodic free shipping deals going too. Not sure how much I saved but the shipping weight was 22lbs. This was the first time I ordered from them and it was a good experience (order was shipped within hours), no idea how often they also offer free shipping but a good thing to keep an eye out for.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Grrrrrr!!! I just put in a $70 order (2 weeks ago).


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Big Al's definitely cool


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

ya hey have bargin prices over there


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Squawkbert said:


> Grrrrrr!!! I just put in a $70 order (2 weeks ago).


I'd call them and see if you can get your order at the sale prices and that they will give you a credit or gift card for the difference. Angela is very easy to work with at Big Al's.


----------

